# economic ferting?



## MERMAN22 (Jun 1, 2011)

k i recently got crayfish which i love. they ate all my acharis and java moss :{ but my wisteria is taking the punishment as is my hornwort java ferns & anubias but as far as the wisteria & hornwort goes they could use just enough umph to put up with tbe crays a lil more better and the others could even use a lil boost. i do have t5 lighting and i used 2 dose with plantgro but when lost hours at work i stopped and didnt see tooo much of a difference soo here r my q's

-other easy cray compatible species?
-i can save up 4 sum ecocomplete or something, worth it 4 the species listed?
-some sort of cheap way 2 fert i.e. not expensive chemicals (lol im poor so as mentioned the regular monthly expense of plantgro was 2 much so yes
-diy co2?
-fish food?

thx all


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can order powdered ferts and mix them yourself.Not sure on other tankmates for crays,Ive read they catch fish,so anything that can swim fast.Another consideration is the size of the tank.Ecocomplete is pretty good.What type of fish are you looking to feed?I feed my bettas all pellets frozen and live foods.Im not a fan of flakes.


----------



## MERMAN22 (Jun 1, 2011)

sry i meant plant species thx 4 the reply can i just buy ecocomplete not dose with anything and expect 2 c a difference? add ecocomplete in conjunction with diy co2? i have a 55g with 2 crays guppys & ramshorn snails 4 now btw


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You can do DIY CO2 for under $40 if done correctly. Here's a link to an awesome thread:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html

Also, consider dry chemical fertilizers. They're cheap, very efficient, and the best bang for your buck. I would suggest KNO3 for nitrates, K2SO4 for sulfates and potassium, and KH2PO4 for phosphates, along with Plantex CSM+B for iron and traces. You can find them many places online.

Unfortunately, crays make impossible tank mates. The only other critter I can think of that could share the bottom with a cray *maybe* is a BIG plecostimus. But that's a big maybe.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

With livestock that eat plants the only real solution is to seperate the livestock from the plants. A partion or even an external container/sump system will do the trick. Commonly called a refugium and very common in marine systems where almost all the fish eat the macro algaes.


my .02


----------

